# Am I Crazy!?



## roguefishfood (May 17, 2012)

Long explanation of background: I've been mommy to a malt...ese/ipoo (he's a rescue, we're not sure... definitely mostly maltese but his hair curls a bit, he's on the big side, and he's got a very poodle attitude, I am CONVINCED he's got some poodle in there somewhere) for a couple months now. 

When I adopted him, he had sort of a shaggy grown out puppy cut look, which was adorable, but especially because of the way his hair tends to curl a bit (especially if it gets wet), it was quickly becoming a grooming nightmare. I'm a tiny bit lazy, I admit, and it was getting annoying to spend forever brushing him out and tending to his ever-dirty beard -- which he tolerates, barely -- only for him to seem to be re-tangled in moments.

I live in Korea, which has some very odd ideas about dog grooming. Most groomers only seem to have one mode, which is shave. They will selectively shave only certain areas, but heaven forbid you want something _between _"current length" and "almost no hair."

I came up with what I thought was a fun idea... that they leave the hair on the ears, tail, and a mohawk down his back and shave everything else. 

Also, I asked them to dye the mohawk blue. (They showed me the dye they use, it's legit. They may not know much about cutting, but dye is really popular here and it's safe.)

The point:

I LOVE IT. I love it love it love it. I feel like everyone here must think I'm insane, I see all these STUNNING photos of babies with long silky hair and always assumed I'd end up being an owner of such, but then when I saw the "show me your shaved pups" thread, I was cooing and giggling like crazy.

This is the cutest thing I have ever seen AND easy to care for. It just fits his no-frills, wacky, attention-loving personality so well!!! He wasn't too happy about the process, but he loves having the hair out of his eyes and everyone he meets wants to say hi and play and cuddle him, which he loves even more. 

Am I wrong for adoring this?? He looks like such a rock star. I'm gonna be so sad when I have to let it grow out for winter hahahaha. :chili:



















I also like that they left a little extra hair around his leg-stump. I thought that was a nice touch. 

Does anyone else go crazy for short hair? :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well now! So I see you are a real trend setter around here!! :thumbsup:

It's a very interesting hair style...that's for sure and it made me smile.:aktion033:


I'm just not sure I'd like it while it is growing out.....will you have to keep up with the roots???


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:w00t:If you like it then you can be happy. I, personally don't like to see a Malt with a really close shave especially on the legs. I think Malts are beautiful and elegant, but you prefer quirky and outlandish...your choice. Hey, I would love to see a picture of you...if you match your pup in quirky outlandishness...then I will cheer for both of you.:wub: Not that you need my approval, but just for fun.


----------



## roguefishfood (May 17, 2012)

Depends on how fast his hair ends up growing... most likely I'll just let the color grow out, then get him cut again toward the end of summer, just to let them trim the colored part off and let him grow a little bit of winter jacket. (Probably still gonna get some some cute sweaters or something when the weather turns.)  Might get the roots touched up on his tail though, since I'm leaving that long anyway. 

You should have seen me when I went to pick him up. I was SO happy and he was bouncing all over and totally strutting on the way home. Somehow I think they know when they look good... or at least when their people think they look good!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMG - you are definitely insane. And I LOVE it! That's so gutsy and fun and hilarious. You've got to have some mojo to pull that off! Oh and his name is Swag? Perfect. My boy is similar to yours - rescue, 12 lbs, curly. But I don't think we can pull off the blue mohawk.:w00t:


----------



## roguefishfood (May 17, 2012)

Sylie said:


> :w00t:If you like it then you can be happy. I, personally don't like to see a Malt with a really close shave especially on the legs. I think Malts are beautiful and elegant, but you prefer quirky and outlandish...your choice. Hey, I would love to see a picture of you...if you match your pup in quirky outlandishness...then I will cheer for both of you.:wub: Not that you need my approval, but just for fun.


As a teacher I have to pretend to be a normal, staid grown-up most of the time, but before I got a "real job" my hair went through phases of every color of the rainbow, and often more than one at once! :innocent: 

I love the elegant look on a lot of maltese pups but honestly I don't think it fits his "vibe," especially with the missing front leg, he doesn't do that graceful maltese stride, he kind of bobs and hops everywhere like a little canine court jester. Maybe it's weird to say this, and maybe it's just 'cause I love him overall so much, but I honestly find it kind of adorable. :wub: (The short leg hair also seems to help him not fall down as much, which I like on a practical level.)

But yeah... Quirky and outlandish is DEFINITELY a good way of describing my preference when it comes to aesthetics for most things. :w00t:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I think he looks adorable and you can tell he thinks he thinks he looks pretty cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I had to look five times to see that he is missing something. While I normally go for natural, I am giving you:good post - perfect I think that humor is the saving grace of humanity...and I think you have a handle on it. 

I hope you will continue to contribute to the forum...we need your sense of humor...and I think you might benefit from being part of the family.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Truth, I have been wondering about you guys! I remember when you first posted right before you were going to meet Swag (I think you were going to name him Barret then). I have been dying to know if you got him and now I have my answer!! I remember watching his videos and looking at his pictures and it brought such joy to my heart to see someone interested in the sweet boy!! Hope you both stick around SM!! 

Anyhoo, Swag's hair style is definitely bold!! He sure does show his confidence in looking good and his new style brought a smile to my face. I think it is awesome especially if it fits his personality - because not every fluff is the elegant type!! 

Looking forward to seeing and hearing more of Swag!!


----------



## roguefishfood (May 17, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Truth, I have been wondering about you guys! I remember when you first posted right before you were going to meet Swag (I think you were going to name him Barret then). I have been dying to know if you got him and now I have my answer!! I remember watching his videos and looking at his pictures and it brought such joy to my heart to see someone interested in the sweet boy!! Hope you both stick around SM!!
> 
> Anyhoo, Swag's hair style is definitely bold!! He sure does show his confidence in looking good and his new style brought a smile to my face. I think it is awesome especially if it fits his personality - because not every fluff is the elegant type!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing and hearing more of Swag!!


Aw!! :wub: Sorry I left you hanging! I've just been lurking a lot. Yeah, once I got to know him, Swag seemed much more perfect -- I actually just called him that in silliness a couple times and then he started answering to that instead, like HE chose it!! B)


----------



## roguefishfood (May 17, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I had to look five times to see that he is missing something. While I normally go for natural, I am giving you:good post - perfect I think that humor is the saving grace of humanity...and I think you have a handle on it.
> 
> I hope you will continue to contribute to the forum...we need your sense of humor...and I think you might benefit from being part of the family.


   Thank you!!! Talk about a warm welcome!! (Frankly I don't think he generally notices he's missing anything either. Maybe because the other front leg is SUPER jacked!! There's easily two legs' worth of muscle in there. :thumbsup


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

roguefishfood said:


> Aw!! :wub: Sorry I left you hanging! I've just been lurking a lot. Yeah, once I got to know him, Swag seemed much more perfect -- I actually just called him that in silliness a couple times and then he started answering to that instead, like HE chose it!! B)


I'm just glad you posted and things worked out. :thumbsup: Sometimes it does seem like the pups choose their own names. He is just so precious. :wub::wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LMAO!! I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!!! :thumbsup: 
I'm going to try that kind of a "do" on LBB. If he doesn't like it, he won't know the difference anyway ~ LOL

Good job. Very cool.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

He looks absolutely adorable! It is definitely a unique style but I have to agree that it kind of suits him. He seems like a happy pup despite his disability. If you didn't mention about the missing limb, I wouldn't have noticed. He's definitely a keeper. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

First thank you for rescuing Swag!! I too remember the video of him! It seems like he is happy so are you, and that's all that matters! Keep posting pics of him!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

One word: Swwwwwwwaaaaaaaggggg~! His hairstyle fits his name. I LOVE it! I don't think many can pull this off but Swag has the swagger to . I'm surprised that Korean groomers you've experienced only do short cuts because they have actually set many trends and hairstyles for dogs. You can search "Korean cut" for Maltese and a bunch of cute photos come up. Also, people in LA go specifically to Korean or Japanese pet groomers for their great pet styling! In any case, Swag sounds like a wonderful pup! He's one rocking tripod!!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I think Swag's hairstyle is kinda cute, it grows on you! I love the color blue and the haircut is very nicely done, so soft and even. 

I'd rather see this than the poor horribly pink dog that Pink Lady has along with everything else she owns - PINK ! Now that is terrible on her dog; it's not pretty at all and is rather disgusting. I always feel sorry for that poor little Maltese.

Swag is precious and very handsome in his designer do!

Glad you are here, stick around, the people are great and the Maltese education is stellar!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

OMG!!! Swag's style is OUTSTANDING! I guess I'm like you in that I really admire the beautiful Maltese on this forum in the gorgeous long, flowing maltese style, but I don't have the patience to deal with it nor does Gidget have the personality to pull it off. Once we had to shave her down in a lion cut when we first got her she was so matted and I loved it, but so many people made fun of her I'm caving to public opinion, and we haven't done it again. You just might have given me the courage to go against the masses. lol BTW, I also did not notice Swag's missing limb. I had to go back and look at pic again. Now that is a successful style!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't get over how much the hairstyle and the name Swag go together! It's like the blue Mohawk was just meant to be! I don't think he knows he is missing a leg, either. I just know that all the ladies would love to have a man with such crazy style and jacked arms like Swag. And all the guys are jealous that they can't pull off a look like Swag can. :thumbsup:


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I think that style is so cool! Of course, I get laughed at all the time because of how I have Isabelle cut. Everyone says she looks like she belongs in an 80s hair band! I think she looks like Thing 1 from Dr. Seus.

I had thought about dying part of her long hair blue, and since you were brave enough, I just might do it!


----------



## roguefishfood (May 17, 2012)

LizziesMom said:


> I think that style is so cool! Of course, I get laughed at all the time because of how I have Isabelle cut. Everyone says she looks like she belongs in an 80s hair band! I think she looks like Thing 1 from Dr. Seus.
> 
> I had thought about dying part of her long hair blue, and since you were brave enough, I just might do it!


Eeeee I'm so happy I may have inspired you! She's sooooooo cute I love the cut. As for the dye... As long as your pup loves attention and doesn't mind strangers it's great fun. (Mine thinks all people are the greatest thing ever and will welcome almost any contact, even rough crazy kids, anything so long as a PERSON is PAYING ATTENTION TO HIM. :w00t From what I hear, a lot of groomers in the US will actually ask if your dog is friendly with strangers before dying them a crazy color!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Love it! Do you mind if I share you picture with my sister? She dye's her rescued little lahsa/shitzu all the time and would just love to see him : )


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes. You are crazy! But in a good way! Love the 'do on your baby!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

roguefishfood said:


> Long explanation of background: I've been mommy to a malt...ese/ipoo (he's a rescue, we're not sure... definitely mostly maltese but his hair curls a bit, he's on the big side, and he's got a very poodle attitude, I am CONVINCED he's got some poodle in there somewhere) for a couple months now.
> 
> When I adopted him, he had sort of a shaggy grown out puppy cut look, which was adorable, but especially because of the way his hair tends to curl a bit (especially if it gets wet), it was quickly becoming a grooming nightmare. I'm a tiny bit lazy, I admit, and it was getting annoying to spend forever brushing him out and tending to his ever-dirty beard -- which he tolerates, barely -- only for him to seem to be re-tangled in moments.
> 
> ...


Hi! OMG he's too cute. Thanks for adopting. I was browing korean rescues because I am korean and I wanted to learn about rescues there. I actually came across him and thought he was soo cute and happy. He seems very happy in his new home with his awesome hairstyle :wub:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

He looks cool! He's definitely got swag.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I just saw this video and totally thought of Swag!






this pair adopted a shelter dog in Korea as well and teach English too


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

omg i love it!!!! i wish i could do that to ozzie but i be he would hate the extra attention b/c he is so shy lol ... would not fit his personality at all!


----------



## roguefishfood (May 17, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> Love it! Do you mind if I share you picture with my sister? She dye's her rescued little lahsa/shitzu all the time and would just love to see him : )


Totally share the pics with anyone, I'm super proud of it haha.


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

I think it is great! I was flipping throught a PetEdge catalog the other night and saw their dyes, and I thought, hhhhhmmmm that would be pretty cool! I am glad I am not the only one who gets a kick out of "accent" colors on a maltese : )

Stacy, Quinn, CH Juju, Dillin, the Yorkies Lex and Brody and the Papillon Pack


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Love the name, love the cut, love the color!!! I think he's adorable. I want to also add that it sends a message that disabled dogs make wonderful pets too!


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

My little man has had all sorts of odd haircuts and loves the attention. I recently have had him more conservatively cut and the older, classy LA women at my dog park are happy I "finally am getting better at grooming Zeus." They might have thought the mohawks and bell bottoms were accidental but I knew they made my little rockstar happy. I may have to dye his (head only) mohawk again after your post


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

I think it's adorable. We had a 'found' cocker spaniel brought into the vet's office where I used to work. She was buff with pink polka dots. Wasn't too hard for the owner to identify her.


----------

